# Key Lime Recipe?



## Dirtydog420

Anyone have a key lime wine recipe? Cant find one online and my gf work like me to make her a batch....

Peace
Chris
Dirty Dog


----------



## Tom

I bet Allie will have one.
What I would do is look up a Lemon or Lime Wine Recipe and use that.


----------



## St Allie

lemon wine

1 gallon recipe so scale it up..

5 lemons ( small) rind and juice
1.5 kilos/ 3lb sugar
1 campden tablet
nutrient and yeast
water

place zest in primary .
dissolve sugar in 4 litres/6 pints of warm water add campden, when cool add the strained lemon juice. add yeast next day keep covered at 15 to 20C stirring occasionally til frothing ceases. Strain, pour liquid into secondaryand make volume up to 5 litres/ 1 gallon with water insert airlock ferment out to dry .. backsweeten.

this is a wine to drink young and traditionally finished as sweet country wine.

Please note.. lemon is particularly slow to start.. I have a 3 gallon batch going at present and it took three days to really start to ferment.

Allie


----------



## Dirtydog420

Allie, can that be used for limes?

and thank you..


----------



## St Allie

sure.. I have a similar one for grapefruit.. pretty much identical.. except it's 6 grapefruit and 2 and a half kilos of sugar.. All meant to be early drinkers.. not to be stored for any length of time.

Oh the recipe doesn't mention pectic enzyme.. but I just add it anyway.

you're welcome!

Allie


----------



## dderemiah

I have a lemon tree that produces a lot of lemons. They are Myer so they are a little sweeter than the store ones, so I may have to adjust the sugar. What SG do you start at? 1.080? Also, how much starter do you make before pitching? A liter or 2?

If I use apple juice in the starter will the yeast respond OK to adding the Lemon juice?


----------



## arcticsid

Giggle giggle, I too would have asked Allie! I'd like to see how this turns out Dog, keep us posted.
Troy


----------



## dale

Dirtydog420 said:


> Anyone have a key lime wine recipe? Cant find one online and my gf work like me to make her a batch....
> 
> Peace
> Chris
> Dirty Dog



Hi all, can't post a link but if you go to Jack Kellers wine blog and scroll to November 29 2007 for the basic one, and to January 11 2009 for Key lime a Rita. hope this helps you


----------



## arcticsid

Be patient Dale, I think you need to have 10 posts before you are able to attch links, pics, etc. Yeah Jacks site has a pretty good recipe section. I would like to try Lime myself but it would cost me a zillion dollars just for the limes and all I have is a half of a zillion!!LOL


----------



## dale

It was the first time I ever seen key limes in the store, and I had just read Jack's recipe so I bought 3 bag's @ 2.99 a bag had some white grape concentrate I got on sale for 1.29 a can and made 3 gallons. So I got pretty lucky at about 5 bucks a gallon. It was the hardest batch I ever made don't have a zester so I used a grater took forever, and they are only the size of a small plum.


----------



## Dirtydog420

Still looking for a good lime recipe??? Anyone?


----------



## ThousandJulys

Key Lime, that sounds delicious. I was going to make a Kumquaat Mead, now I think I want to do both! (Possibly a mixture of the two.)

I would use Pasteur Champagne yeast, still use some pectic enzyme and follow the lemon wine recipe. I tend to add extra sugar upon initial primary fermentation, just in case it doesn't (and seems not to with certain fruits) get to the correct PA after fermentation.

I will certainly be following this thread!


----------



## marly

*key lime a rita wine*

i made key lime a rita wine .made a mistake and used welches cocktail instead of pure juice also i couldn't find triple sec syrup so i usedtriple sec liqueur.recipe said not to drink before aged a year so i dont know if its drinkable or pour down the sinkable .ha i might soon open a bottle as im rather curious to see which option i'll be taking .i'll let you all know.


----------



## Julie

This was on Jack Keller's site. I had it saved on my computer with the hope of making it someday.

Hope this helps.

Key Lime-a-Rita Wine


zest and juice from 10 key limes 
juice from an additional 10 key limes 
11.5 oz. can Welch's 100% White Grape Juice frozen concentrate 
1 lb. 10 oz. sugar* 
1 tsp. pectic enzyme 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
1/4 tsp. powdered grape tannin 
3.25 qt. water 
1/2 tsp. potassium sorbate 
potassium metabisulfite (or finely crushed Campden tablets) as needed 
200 mL Finest Call Premium Triple Sec Syrup 
Red Star Côte des Blancs wine yeast 
*To produce an initial dry wine, sugar should not be increased; the grape concentrate will provide 8.45 oz. of additional sugar. Initial PA will be reduced after topping up following racking but this is expected. This wine is not balanced above 13% abv.

Collect the zest from 10 key limes and then juice them and 10 more, Put zest, juice, tannin, yeast nutrient, and sugar in primary. Add grape juice concentrate and water and stir until sugar is dissolved. Stir in pectic enzyme and cover primary with sanitized cloth. Wait 10-12 hours and add activated yeast in starter solution. Recover the primary, set aside until vigorous fermentation subsides and transfer to secondary. Top up to within 3 inches of mouth of secondary and attach airlock. After one week, stir in 1/16th tsp. potassium metabisulfite (or one finely crushed Campden tablet) and top up to within 3/4 inch of bung. Wait for wine to ferment to absolute dryness (30-45 days) and rack, top up and reattach airlock. Rack again when wine is brilliantly clear (additional 45-60 days). Add potassium sorbate and additional 1/16th tsp. potassium metabisulfite (or another finely crushed Campden tablet) and let bulk age 3 months. If additional sediments have formed, rack once again. Obviously, the "secret" ingredient is the Triple Sec syrup. Add it now and stir. Bottle and set aside to age. Do NOT taste this wine for at least 6 months --1 year if you have real willpower. It will be worth the wait, but you will hate yourself if you don't make several gallons initially. [Author's own recipe, with inspiration from Martin Benk


----------



## ThousandJulys

I drink my fruit wines and meads after about a week finishing to 0% P.A. and I think they taste delicious. I use sorbate to stop any tiny bits of further fermentation, some bentonite to clear nicely, check the acid and add/reduce as needed and finish with glycerine. Before I do this, of course, I rack and clear very well multiple times and also use strainers. Am I going to die or something from drinking it so soon? I go straight from the secondary carboy when it's reached peak alcohol and I finish it. Why wait so long? Everyone loves my wine and so do I...please school me if I am doing something horrible


----------



## Dirtydog420

So I decided to try to make skeeter pee using key lime juice.. Made must up today.. Seems week right now, but need to add 32 oz more once fermentation gets going... Might require more key lime juice then that but im going to keep taste tests.. But so far so good..


----------



## xxplod

sounds very yummy. tart/sweet.


----------



## Dirtydog420

so far its working out.. Had to use more key lime juice and added 16 oz of realime to give it some kick... Def gonna make an f-pak for this before bottling it...


----------



## myakkagldwngr

The wine maker at the local supply store makes a Keylime wine. I haven't sampled it, just seen it on their list of wines for sale.
She said that is one recipe she will not share!!??


----------



## NSwiner

I'm using the skeeter pee recipe but using realime juice and a bit of realemon to make the right amount .So for it's going along nicely it sure smells good .


----------



## Dirtydog420

key lime is much different than regular limes... Flavor is not as strong as regular limes.. I am going to try making some real skeeter pee next time...

But anyway..So far, I am happy....


----------



## lloyd

some one made a ref to a tangelo/key lime Champagne does any one know how it came out and how they bottled it?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

lloyd said:


> some one made a ref to a tangelo/key lime Champagne does any one know how it came out and how they bottled it?



That would have been thousandjulys.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7215&highlight=tangelo+lime+Champagne


----------



## lloyd

Thanks BahamGuy. No one is truly ugly unless they are mentally,Emotionally or Physically abusive to one who is unable to defend themselves.


----------

